# GT 220 overclocked from 625 Mhz to 815Mhz.



## Skynaveen (Dec 26, 2011)

My Nvidia Geforce GT220 from XFX is running stable at 815Mhz after overclocking from 625Mhz. The temperature after a lot of gaming is still around 60 degrees.

 Does increasing voltage change the performance ?

And also I dont think it needs a power connector as it has no port. But the instruction says that it needs one. 

Please help me in this regard.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ the temps seems fine for a OC card.

Don't play with the voltage unless necessary. Since the GPU has no extra power connector, hence it doesn't require additional power


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

erm...can you post a link of the card?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2011)

You need to provide the gaming performance stats on stock and overclock.


If the performance is improved the OC is worth.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

@ op - I don't think gt220 like supports overvolting and uour gfx card draws power through mobos pci-e slot - there's no need for a gt220 to have any other power connector and that's why it's not present on the gfx card.If possible post a gpu-z screenshot.

BTW, the clock speed you have achieved is really nice - use 3dmark vantage, 3dmark 11, dmark06, Crysis, F1 2010, BFBC2, AVP 2010, Metro 2033 like games to check the stability and performance of the oc


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> Does increasing voltage change the performance ?



no. it only allows stability at higher clock.

but in most of the GPU increasing voltage means flashing a custom BIOS which will void warranty & can easily damage your GPU or make it unresponsive. don't try this unless you are sure what you are doing.



Skynaveen said:


> And also I dont think it needs a power connector as it has no port. But the instruction says that it needs one.



where you found the instructions? was it for GT220? this is true for highend cards not entry level ones.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 27, 2011)

> where you found the instructions? was it for GT220? this is true for highend cards not entry level ones.



The instructions came with the gfx card.



> erm...can you post a link of the card?



What do you mean link of the card?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

err....the link of the model


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> The instructions came with the gfx card.
> 
> What do you mean link of the card?



most probably the instruction manual is for generic gfx card models not specifically made for the gpu you have but GT220 even GT240 needs no external power connector - they gets power through the pci-e slot which is more than enough


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> err....the link of the model


Graphic Card Models

Thats the link of the model in xfx website if this is what you mean



topgear said:


> most probably the instruction manual is for generic gfx card models not specifically made for the gpu you have but GT220 even GT240 needs no external power connector - they gets power through the pci-e slot which is more than enough


Thank you very much. I am greatly relieved to hear that.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ you're welcome  .... what driver version and OC app you are using ?


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ you're welcome  .... what driver version and OC app you are using ?



Driver Version : 8.17.12.8562. ForceWare 285.62

OC app: msi AFTERBURNER

BTW thanks for helping me out


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the info ... for OCing Nvidia gfx cards you can also try EVGA Precision - Highly recommended


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

What about rivatuner? Isn't it that good ?


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 30, 2011)

@OP pls tell us something about gaming experience difference and fps in some games and benchmarks like heaven,3Dmark11,3Dmark vantage. 
You need to find the sweet spot for your overclock, else its just more heat and power for 0.5-1fps. Overclock it to find where the performance gain starts to cap off.

Read this thread to get an idea
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/148593-amd-radeon-hd-6850-overclocked-1-ghz.html


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

CA50 said:


> What about rivatuner? Isn't it that good ?



Rivatuner is no longer in development and it's just too old because of AFB which is based on RivaTuner - so the latest version AFB can be called as the latest RiveTuner 

Personally for Nvidia gpus I use EVGA Precision and for AMD gfx card sapphire Trixx is best


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

With my older GTS450 i used afterburner & it did the job AB is based on Rivatuner


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 31, 2011)

I am currently downloading EVGA Precision.
Will post when I try it out.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

@topgear, thanks mate of that info, previously is tried that


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ you're welcome buddy


----------

